# Anyone get anything from the VHS expo?



## Smittiferous (Mar 5, 2016)

Went there unsure of what was available, was hoping for a Spencer's.... 

Instead I made off with an RSP, a pair of N. Levis and a V. Indicus (latter two from Haberfield's Reptiles)

What (if anything) did anyone else pick up??


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 5, 2016)

indicus pics plz

They aren't very common apparently

- - - Updated - - -

There is a spencers currently for sale on here


it has a great name too


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 5, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> Went there unsure of what was available, was hoping for a Spencer's....
> 
> Instead I made off with an RSP, a pair of N. Levis and a V. Indicus (latter two from Haberfield's Reptiles)
> 
> What (if anything) did anyone else pick up??



I'm pretty sure the mangrove monitors were there last year as well; unless you were lucky enough to get a young one. Yes pics are required, as I am very jealous.


----------



## Herpo (Mar 5, 2016)

I third pics. The unspoken rule; if you are gonna tease us by saying you have a new reptile, you must post pics XD


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 5, 2016)

Came in here hoping to comment that I got an RSP.... But no need it seems!!

Pretty chuffed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Planky (Mar 5, 2016)

A sexed pair of hypo coastals


----------



## Herpo (Mar 5, 2016)

You should ALL post pics of your pickups. I've only ever seen Trueblue's hypo coastals, but those were gorgeous animals! And I love RSP eyes!


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 5, 2016)

The indicus and RSP are still with the sellers, me being me I am once again in the awkward position of having to hurriedly find housing for new scale babies. They're being babysat for the next few days. And yes, the mangrove is a hatchling

The two Levis are having some quiet time but I'll see if I can get some photos later tonight. 
[MENTION=41799]BredliFreak[/MENTION] I did see that a couple of hours ago, but I've now blown my budget and then some


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 5, 2016)

Make an amazing enclosure and sell it. They're practically priceless!


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 5, 2016)

Gotta build homes for these new additions first


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

A ackie hatchling, first monitor woo hoo


----------



## Herpo (Mar 5, 2016)

HerpNthusiast said:


> A ackie hatchling, first monitor woo hoo


When I eventually decide to get a lizard, I'll get an ackie!


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 5, 2016)

HerpNthusiast said:


> A ackie hatchling, first monitor woo hoo


Did you get that from SEGA reptiles? If so, same here haha also picked up a huge male central netted


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

yeah i did


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 5, 2016)

I saw those! I just bought a yearling a few days ago otherwise I'd have snapped up one of the ackie hatchlings as well. 



..... Yes, I am well aware that I have a problem...


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeh. If I had a few extra bucks would have snapped up a breeding pair of northern spiny tails. My mother saw a legless lizard for $600... If she had told me I would have bought that without second thought lol


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Hey guys i started a thread because this little guy isn't eating after i've chucked 5 crickets in.


----------



## Planky (Mar 5, 2016)

You've had it only a few hrs let it settle befor jumping up n down


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 5, 2016)

HerpNthusiast said:


> A ackie hatchling, first monitor woo hoo



Those guys were uber cuties!! Congrats!!



Smittiferous said:


> I saw those! I just bought a yearling a few days ago otherwise I'd have snapped up one of the ackie hatchlings as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ..... Yes, I am well aware that I have a problem...



Admitting it is the first step to recovery. 



HerpNthusiast said:


> Hey guys i started a thread because this little guy isn't eating after i've chucked 5 crickets in.



Give him a few days to settle in... He's had a very big day!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 5, 2016)

[MENTION=17341]akarsha[/MENTION] who says I want to cure myself of this affliction, hmm?


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 5, 2016)

Smittiferous said:


> [MENTION=17341]akarsha[/MENTION] who says I want to cure myself of this affliction, hmm?



Heh, I never said you did. However, this is the first time you have admitted its a problem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 5, 2016)

STOP THINKING SO NEGATIVE GUYS, YOUR GOING TO MAKE ME CRY! THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS TOO MANY REPTILES!!!!.....(well the limit is where you can't provide adequte care for every animal you own).


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 5, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> STOP THINKING SO NEGATIVE GUYS, YOUR GOING TO MAKE ME CRY! THERE IS NO SUCH THING AS TOO MANY REPTILES!!!!.....(well the limit is where you can't provide adequte care for every animal you own).



[emoji13]

He's more than capable of providing for them! Was just mucking about. 

I know Smitti IRL, so all good. 

[emoji4]

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 5, 2016)

No doubt he can but if I didn't say it, some nobby know it all would say it and "correct" me haha


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 6, 2016)

HerpNthusiast lucky, I'm wasn't allowed one at castle hill


----------



## Planky (Mar 6, 2016)

As requested from herpo 

Female 





Male 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 6, 2016)

Beautiful snakes, Planky. Good score!


----------



## Smittiferous (Mar 6, 2016)

Oh wow. They're magnificent [MENTION=33537]Planky[/MENTION]


----------



## Planky (Mar 6, 2016)

Yeah fairly happy with them just need to sell some of this years hatchys to repay the bank (the wife) she says I have too many lol


----------



## Herpo (Mar 6, 2016)

[MENTION=33537]Planky[/MENTION] they a smokin'! Sexy animals, great pickups!


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 6, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> HerpNthusiast lucky, I'm wasn't allowed one at castle hill



In time, Bredlifreak it took me months of patience, and extensive...extensive research before mum agreed


----------



## Planky (Mar 6, 2016)

I was surprised in the lack of carpet Python morphs available


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 6, 2016)

You didn't see to much then huh I saw heaps, though I never pay to much attention to moephs esspecially python morphs (other then leusitic and paradox albino). I wish I had more money, would have bought at least one more lizard lol


----------



## Planky (Mar 6, 2016)

Pretty sure I seen it all... Was there for 5 hrs, was basically nothing apart from seca

- - - Updated - - -

And no one had zebras for sale such a let down.. Gonna have to import one from qld or nsw now


----------



## snakemisstress (Mar 6, 2016)

I bought an emerald tree monitor!! :twisted:


----------



## Herpo (Mar 6, 2016)

snakemisstress said:


> I bought an emerald tree monitor!! :twisted:


And where are your pics?! XD


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 6, 2016)

And I bought an oenpelli python. Pics to follow in... 3000 years


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Mar 6, 2016)

Planky said:


> Yeah fairly happy with them just need to sell some of this years hatchys to repay the bank (the wife) she says I have too many lol



Funny that I have the same banking set up here too


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 6, 2016)

Planky said:


> Pretty sure I seen it all... Was there for 5 hrs, was basically nothing apart from seca
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> And no one had zebras for sale such a let down.. Gonna have to import one from qld or nsw now


You didn't see all the T+, albinos, paradox, marbleds etc that were on other tables??? Lol did you spend 5hrs just hanging around seca or did everything get sold by 11am? Lol don't know what a zebra is so can't say I saw one but they sound cool haha


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 6, 2016)

snakemisstress said:


> I bought an emerald tree monitor!! :twisted:


Pic please


----------



## reptalica (Mar 6, 2016)

Howdy all. Been off the forum for a little while. Yesterday I had a stall set up opposite the education bus. I was selling hatchling Boyd's Forest Dragons. This was my first foray into selling and had an awesome day. I had 14 hatchlings with me on the day, however only 9 were offered up for sale....I had 4 which were too young and 1 holdback.

Had a lot of interest. How much genuine interest was hard to tell but will undoubtedly find out over the next few weeks as I handed out my details to a number of people.

I ended up selling 6 of them which for a first up I was stoked.

As far as purchases were concerned, I managed to pick up a nice male proven breeder Woma from Rob Sullivan @ Jenbert Pythons.


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 6, 2016)

I saw those! Really nice animals ypu have there. Wouldn't have got any interet from me though, only have a basic lisnece haha

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone see those southern angle headed dragons? The adults were insane! Wish they were for sale, I'm reluctant to buy hatchlings too much hassil. Bought the ackie hatchling because honestly who could say no to a momitor?????

- - - Updated - - -

*monitor (sorry wifi is too slow to load edit page :/ ).


----------



## Planky (Mar 7, 2016)

ah crazynut most of what you mention were display animals.. I'm meaning there wasn't much morphs for sale but yes plenty on display


----------



## Planky (Mar 7, 2016)

Here is one of my zebras for you to see one [MENTION=40362]CrazyNut[/MENTION] 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Mar 7, 2016)

Herpo said:


> You should ALL post pics of your pickups. I've only ever seen Trueblue's hypo coastals, but those were gorgeous animals! And I love RSP eyes!



Yep that's right, the unwritten APS law is "if there's no pics it did not happen" lol pics would be good  ..............Ron


----------



## Herpo (Mar 7, 2016)

[MENTION=33537]Planky[/MENTION] that zebra is smokin'!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 7, 2016)

Will be sure to post pictures as soon as I have picked him up. [emoji846]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 8, 2016)

Planky said:


> Here is one of my zebras for you to see one @CrazyNut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Yeh didn't see any of those! 
[MENTION=36030]ronhalling[/MENTION] it be nice to be able to upload pics.... Hopefully Stuart can fix the problem (can't upload from iPad).


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 8, 2016)

I didn't even know it was on  maybe next year


----------



## Planky (Mar 9, 2016)

Did anyone else see the hypo silkie


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeh that guy was awesome!


----------



## chilli-mudcrab (Mar 12, 2016)

CrazyNut said:


> Nice! Yeh didn't see any of those!
> @ronhalling it be nice to be able to upload pics.... Hopefully Stuart can fix the problem (can't upload from iPad).


I just tried to and couldn't upload from iPad


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 13, 2016)

I can't see images on my ipad either.


----------



## Murph_BTK (Mar 13, 2016)

Anyone headed to the brissy expo next weekend?? So wish i wasn't working!!


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 28, 2016)

RSP that we purchased at the expo. Picked him up a few days ago. 

APS, meet Winston. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BredliFreak (Mar 28, 2016)

Adorable!


----------

